# How to Boron Treat Your Cubes! [DIY Tutorial]



## Casually Cubing (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey there!
The Cubicle is no longer interested in selling the Boron treated cubes anymore.
well, that's sad because Boron treatment makes a very crappy cube feel amazing!

I, Casually Cubing has uploaded a tutorial on youtube on how to Boron Treat Your Puzzles. it gives extremely similar results as Chris Tran used to do it!

Check it out!

Tutorial link:




Subscribe for future uploads!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 10, 2018)

FAR simpler than I thought!! I might do it one day when I get boric acid and oxolane


----------



## casi (Feb 17, 2018)

Oxolane is not required. You can use acetone.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Feb 18, 2018)

Wouldn't this be a bit dangerous to share? I heard Chris talk about some thing I think is called THF, and if it makes direct skin contact it could be dangerous. I don't specialize in chem, not even in high school yet, so don't ask me lol


----------



## casi (Feb 18, 2018)

Just wear non-vinyl gloves, and have good ventilation and eye protection.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 19, 2018)

casi said:


> Just wear non-vinyl gloves, and have good ventilation and eye protection.


_None_ of which is shown in this "tutorial" video; "this is what I did and nothing happened to me" is the worst excuse for poor lab safety. *Do not ever forgo basic lab safety practices.*

(I know you're not the OP, but I really want to highlight this for anyone else who might stumble upon the thread.)


----------



## tang__yv (Mar 1, 2018)

很棒


----------



## Justin Ong (Singapore) (Jun 11, 2018)

Uhh a small problem here

In Singapore I think borax and boric acid are controlled and you need a licence to get it. Are there any other alternatives?
Thanks


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 11, 2018)

Justin Ong (Singapore) said:


> Uhh a small problem here
> 
> In Singapore I think borax and boric acid are controlled and you need a licence to get it. Are there any other alternatives?
> Thanks


THF is the only active ingredient for this tutorial, which makes the name "boron treatment" extremely misleading. The chemical needed for hydroboration is _borane_, not boric acid.

(also also also I need to stress this: *practise lab safety, kids*. Don't be like the OP and handle the chemicals with your bare hands.)


----------



## Justin Ong (Singapore) (Jun 11, 2018)

Then is there a safer way to boron treat a cube?
I may want to try this on my valk.


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 11, 2018)

Justin Ong (Singapore) said:


> Then is there a safer way to boron treat a cube?



Use Gloves, Eye protection, a safe, ventilated environment and I think you're safe enough


----------



## Eeshan (Jul 19, 2018)

Justin Ong (Singapore) said:


> Uhh a small problem here
> 
> In Singapore I think borax and boric acid are controlled and you need a licence to get it. Are there any other alternatives?
> Thanks


I don't know if you guys play carrom in Singapore but carrom powder is made up of mostly boric acid. You can use that.


----------



## Square-1 Parity (Oct 25, 2018)

What would happen if you boron treated you Angstrom GAN Air SM? (who knows what would happen but of course the lube would wash away.)


----------



## casi (Oct 25, 2018)

All lube is removed in a boron coat.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Nov 6, 2018)

Wasabi,
I may not specialize in chemistry yet, nor have some proof to "make people believe me" or "I must have a degree to be obeyed". I am planning to major in chemistry though.

I DO NOT RECOMMEND YOU TRYING THIS!!! ALL CUBERS SHOULD STAY AWAY FROM DOING THIS TREATMENT!
You're pretty much putting poison into your cube.

There's a reason why Chris Tran stop making these cubes:
1. ITS TOO EXPENSIVE
2. AND ITS GODDAMN DANGEROUS

Boric Acid should not be put in to your cubes. Not only it's dangerous to touch boric acid with your eyes, skin, or in your mouth, but it's DANGEROUS TO BREATHE IT IN. Inhaling it damages your lungs and can cause side effects.

Same goes with THF.

But because this is a Boron Treated Cube, I suggest not doing this as a lubricant.
It makes a good speedcube, but it is way too dangerous; therefore, not worth risking your life over a puzzle.

I don't know about all yall, but I'm sticking with fluorine.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Nov 6, 2018)

Eeshan said:


> I don't know if you guys play carrom in Singapore but carrom powder is made up of mostly boric acid. You can use that.



Most chemicals that aren't household items are actually illegal to have in your house. So in most cases, you kinda do need to be licensed to have one. Or, you could just ask a chemistry teacher or a professor.


----------



## deruk (Nov 7, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> Wasabi,
> I may not specialize in chemistry yet, nor have some proof to "make people believe me" or "I must have a degree to be obeyed". I am planning to major in chemistry though.
> 
> I DO NOT RECOMMEND YOU TRYING THIS!!! ALL CUBERS SHOULD STAY AWAY FROM DOING THIS TREATMENT!
> ...


Pretty sure Chris Tran stopped boron treating cubes because the batches were inconsistent


----------



## Metallic Silver (Nov 8, 2018)

deruk said:


> Pretty sure Chris Tran stopped boron treating cubes because the batches were inconsistent



Never heard of that reason, but okay.


----------

